# The-Witcher-Serie: Staffel 2 kommt im Jahr 2021



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The-Witcher-Serie: Staffel 2 kommt im Jahr 2021*

						Seit kurzem ist klar, dass die Serie The Witcher am 20. Dezember auf Netflix abrufbar sein wird. Passend zum baldigen Start sind nicht nur Bilder auf Twitter erschienen, sondern hat die Showrunnerin Lauren S. Hissrich die zweite Staffel angekündigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The-Witcher-Serie: Staffel 2 kommt im Jahr 2021*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. November 2019)

Der Perd heißt Plötze - immer und egal welcher Perd! Sitzt Geralt drauf, heißt der Perd Plötze und nicht Plätze. Im Artikel schnell ändern und das hier löschen...


----------



## bynemesis (17. November 2019)

netflix wird auch diese serie nach 2-3 staffeln einstampfen.
weil viele staffeln nur die ganzen zoomerkids überfordern.


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2019)

Also wird Staffel 1 mit 8 Folgen am ersten Wochende runtergerattert, und dann kann man wieder 2 Jahre auf die zweite Staffel warten.^^


----------

